# Loctite question for scope mounting



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

I am getting ready to mount three scope on various rifles and had a question about using Loctite. I want to use something to help secure the base and rings but I also want to be able to remove them in the future. It looks like I need to use the Loctite Threadlocker Blue. Their website says that the item secured can be removed with hand tools. Do any of you have experience with this? Is this the way to go or do you have another suggestion?

Thanks fo the help and/or input.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

clear finger nail polish works just as good.but you can still remove them with tools with the blue loc tite,just dont use the red.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Plenty*

I use LocTite on about every scope that I mount for myself and others. A good substitute is clear fingernail polish.

Use LocTite Blue ONLY. NEVER,EVER the red. Using the blue you can back them out rather easily. Another product that can be subsituted is GunTite made by _____? Slips my mind now.

I use the blue on not only the ring screws but the mount/base screws. 
CAUTION: use only a very small dab on the end/bottom of the screw. DO NOT get any on any of the other metal,it will discolor it. --- SAWMAN


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

I've never used loctite and never had a scope come loose. The trick is to clean the threads on the both the holes and the screws with alcohol or some other non lubricating degreaser.

Problem with loctite is the next owner probably won't know it's in there and is likely to strip the screw heads trying to get the screws out at some point.

And I've mounted scopes on some monster kicking guns that had hundreds of rounds sent down the barrel without ever coming loose.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

+1 for clear finger nail polish,if you have a woman in the house you have it at hand,no trip to the parts house.I have a 10/22 that I had to drill and tap the base mounting screws bigger cause they backed out several times,and I stripped them out,long story short,when it was put together this time it got a dose of nail polish on the screws and in the hole,just make sure the bolt is out if your holes go into the bolt chamber,I glued mine shut the first go around.


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

+1 for denatured alcohol then blue Loctite after everything dries. I'm a firm believer in Loctite or anti-seize, depending on the application.

Smitty


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I never use it. I have used clear fingernail polish before but rather not. Joe go buy a torque wrench (inch lbs) from Harbor Frieght and torque per specs and you will never have any issues. Also do a search on Midwayusa.con and invest in a ring lapping set. Especially if you use Leupold style rings. They will be true and not leave ring marks.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Scope mounting*

Yep, if your going to use something Clear finger nail polish is the way to go. leupold recommends 18-20 inch lbs..


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I've got some pretty pink screws on some of my scopes.... Couldn't find the clear FNP, but the colored stuff works just as good. I've used FNP on two 7MM Mags, .338 Mag, and a .300 Win Mag. All with no problems, but then I probably don't have a box of rounds throught the first three, but hundreds through the .300 and it's still true after 15+ years of hunting with it.


----------

